# Planeten-Ring



## origin^sad (15. Dezember 2001)

Hi ich habe ne Frage:

Wie mache ich einen Planetring ? .. wie einem vom Jupiter ?

gl

sad


----------



## nanda (16. Dezember 2001)

sowas hier oder hier (deutsch)?

oder meinst du mehr die farben?


----------



## origin^sad (16. Dezember 2001)

jo das meinte ich .. danke ;-) 

cu

sad


----------

